# Best PC Protection on the Market?



## AshleyH_2005 (Apr 16, 2007)

I've used CA Internet security before, and I really liked the interface which made the program easy to use, and the protection seemed to be fairly well. 
It's selling on Amazon for $35 with a $20 rebate...and users are selling brand new sealed CA Internet Security software under the "used" section for around $9.

My McGaffee just expired, but I really don't like that program at all..They've always made it difficult to navigate and to do simple tasks, in my opinion anyways.

And I see this BlackICE 'industrial' firewall download for $39 on BlackIce.com

So for the pros out there...what do you recommend for internet/computer protection?

I'm running a new Toshiba Laptop Satellite with Windows Vista Home Premium(?)

Thanks!:wave:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

This is a lot like asking "What is the best cut of steak?"

Tenderloin, T-Bone, Porterhouse, Ribeye all have their merits, and all have their loyal followers.

E-Trust, Avast, AVG, PC-Cillin, Nod32 (and a few more) are all great products.

If you like CA's product (their security suite is pretty good), then stick with it.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

I would recommend either Nod32, Norton, Kaspersky, or ZoneAlarm


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi :smile:

Agreed with Chevy on this. It's more of a personal decision as many of the top ones are more than good enough.

Nod32 and TrendMicro would be the top 2 on my list for paid widely available security suites.

But I don't see a reason *why* you would want to pay for it when it's more than sufficient without paying. Have a read of this, everything's covered better than I've said, effectively: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------

